# PCD and replacement FOB



## Fun MiLes (Jun 8, 2011)

I have scheduled a PCD in two weeks. Unfortunately, my parents who dropped my car in Europe for me misplaced the key FOB they kept :yikes: (Unless they actually gave both FOBs at the drop off, that's also possible).

What is the best way to get a new FOB when I pick up the car at the PCD? If I get my dealer to send me a new FOB for it, can someone at the PCD take care of programming it?

I'd rather not have to wait to be home to have two FOBs... 
Any advise is welcome.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

You may have to wait for your dealer to order one. On some cars (7 Series for sure) replacment keys are "hard" coded to the car and there are only about ten or so available. If you lose all of them the car has to have a major electrical/computer replacement to get a new key to work. Depending on your delivery date, your dealer may be able to have a replacement for you before you arrive at PDC - they must have the VIN though.


----------



## Fun MiLes (Jun 8, 2011)

I can have the dealer order it and I can have him send it to the PC or to me. He has my VIN number and thus can get it made. But my understanding was that the keys needed to be programmed and the misplaced one could be un-programmed and it is this process that I wonder whether it can be done at the PC?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Not sure exactly what the dealer will need for proof of ownership to order the replacement. You would have to order it through a dealer and have them program that key to the vehicle. Not sure what all is involved with the programing or what the service charge for that would be. Unfortunately due to the dealer's franchise rights, we cannot compete with them and provide those services. You could possibly arrange for this to be done at the local BMW Center after delivery, if needed before your trip. If it was a warrantly issue or transportation damage it could possibly be addressed by us or the BMW VPC.


----------



## Fun MiLes (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Jonathan, I did some more digging because I new I could order the key from the dealer and he would not need any other proof of ownership from me, since he sold the car to me and I have not yet taken final delivery of it.  The issue was that I was under the impression that programming it would be a process in which the dealership would have to plug the car into a computer system.

As it turns out, it seems that once I receive the "blank" key matched to my VIN, I just need to slide the key in the ignition slot and push it in for 20 seconds or so and voila, it is then recognized by the car...

I have ordered a new FOB and the dealer will get it to me before I fly out. I guess the real test will come next week when I try it!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

That's easy enough. Hopefully it will work. Look forward to seeing you soon.


----------

